

Ascribing Mental Qualities to Machines, by John McCarthy - omouse
http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/ascribing/ascribing.html

======
omouse
Side-note: we need more technical articles here. Someone on reddit said that
there are too many business/web 2.0 articles posted here and they're drowning
out the previously awesome technical articles.

